# Quel SSD pour un MacBook Pro 2011 ?



## Tangi (26 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai du mal à savoir quel SSD mettre dans un Macbook Pro 2011. Je ne trouve aucune information sur les caractéristiques...

Ca semble être d'un compliqué...

Je n'arrive pas à savoir si les nouveaux disques Crucial sont compatibles, leur outil de "compatibilité" ne fonctionne pas...

Merci par avance ...


----------



## doudee (26 Mai 2011)

Apparemment, il semblerait que les 13" et 17" rencontrent des problèmes avec les ssd sata III


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (27 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,
Quid du retour en SAV des modèles sujets à ce problème ? Est-ce qu'on peut le considérer comme vice caché ou défaut constructeur et donc sujet à garantie ? Les perfs des SSD Sata III me tentent bien sinon, après il faut y mettre le prix


----------



## tropezina (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

j'ai un macbook pro 15"4 2011 et un SSD crucial M4 de 256Go et aucun problème

cordialement


----------



## brunnno (27 Mai 2011)

Vertex 3 pour moi, je dois avoir de la chance 
en tout cas, il m'a été impossible de le mettre en second disque (non formatable, ni sous mac ni sous bootcamp). Par contre par de soucis en disque principal


----------



## ldame (27 Mai 2011)

tropezina a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai un macbook pro 15"4 2011 et un SSD crucial M4 de 256Go et aucun problème
> 
> cordialement



J'ai un MBP 15" 2011 aussi (2.2 GHz et 8 Go RAM) avec un Crucial M4 de 500 Go et, malheureusement, j'ai des petits soucis de "freezes" de presque 30' de temps en temps (sur les vidéos mais pas seulement). Le TRIM est activé, via TRIMenabler (et le débit - vitesse de liaison - est bien SATA-III 6 Gb). J'ai suivi les conseils (zap PRAM et SMC) avec un mieux, semble-t-il, pendant les quelques heures après. Je n'ai pas pu trouver d'infos récentes sur SPOTLIGHT et l'indexation des partitions bootcamp en NTFS éventuelle source du problème (mais j'utilise vmware pas bootcamp ??), ni sur le switch entre cartes graphiques (l'externe -qui chauffe beaucoup- dans mon cas, ventilos très actifs, mais que j'utilise car moniteur externe en plus) qui, la aussi , pourrait être à l'origine des "freezes". Et rien sur les forums de Crucial (hors quelques utilisateurs avec problèmes comme moi...).

A suivre donc...


----------



## macbookair (27 Mai 2011)

J'ai un crucial c300 256Go sur mon macbook Pro 2011 i7 2Ghz. 
Aucun pb


----------



## icali (28 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un OWC Extrem Pro (115 Go) sur un MBP 13''/2.7/8Go ram depuis une semaine.
Il fonctionne à merveille. Avec l'appli DiskSpeedTest (gratuit sur l'AppStore) voici les résultats :   
   * En écriture 240 MB/s
    * En Lecture 260 MB/s
Résultat Xbench (seulement test du ssd) : 260

Le MBP boote en moins de 15 secondes (je ne vois même pas la "roue" tourner après le logo apple)

Voilà.

J'espère que cela aidera


----------



## Tangi (28 Mai 2011)

Merci à tous.

Bon reste à savoir si j'en achète vraiment un. J'ai 200 Go de données, il me faudrait un 256 Go minimum et c'est quand même 416 . 

Le MacBook Pro est déjà acheté, et c'est déjà 1 619 , 400  ça commence à faire...

J'hésite.

Existe-t-il un tutorial concernant l'installation de ce type de disque ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2011)

Actuellement le problème des MBP 13" et 17" avec les disques SATA3 ne est pas encore vraiment réglé (http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...lemes-de-ssd-sata-iii-et-les-macbook-pro-2011) même si Apple est officieusement sur le problème (http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...enfin-au-bug-du-sata-iii-des-macbook-pro-2011).

Donc, si tu as acheté un 15" tu peux normalement sans autre prendre un SSD en SATA3 comme le Crucial C300 ou C400 voir un Vertex3. Si maintenant tu as acheté un autre modèle, tu as de grande chance de retrouver encore le problème avec ce genre de disque. Du coup, partir sur un SSD en SATA2 est plus sage. Surtout qu'à par sur les Benchs, tu ne verras pas de différences tangibles en utilisation quotidienne entre un SATA2 ou un SATA3.

A toi de choisir si tu veux jouer à la roulette


----------



## brunnno (29 Mai 2011)

brunnno a dit:


> Vertex 3 pour moi, je dois avoir de la chance
> en tout cas, il m'a été impossible de le mettre en second disque (non formatable, ni sous mac ni sous bootcamp). Par contre par de soucis en disque principal



Après un test comme "icali" avec DiskSpeedTest :

j'obtiens :
*463 MB* en écriture et *487 MB* en lecture !
donc tout est ok...


----------



## icali (29 Mai 2011)

Tangi a dit:


> Existe-t-il un tutorial concernant l'installation de ce type de disque ?



Sur le site de OWC tu peux trouver des tutoriels très intéressants (en anglais) :
http://eshop.macsales.com/installvideos/

Tu sélectionnes ton mac puis le matériel que tu souhaites installer : ram, ssd, data doubler ....


----------



## Tangi (29 Mai 2011)

Bon merci à tous.

Je viens de commander 8 Go de RAM et un SSD M4 de 256 Go chez Crucial.

Parfaits les tutoriels de chez OWC, exactement ce que je cherchais.

Bonne soirée et encore merci de vos retours.


----------



## iDuff (30 Mai 2011)

Je souhaite me prendre un portable pour venir compléter mon iMac. A la rentré prochaine j'aurais besoin de mobilité. J'ai longuement hésité entre le MBA et le MBP tout les deux en 13" et puis j'ai tranché en faveur de MBP 13" avec une petite commande en plus chez crucial.... les 8Go de RAM et lem4 en 256Go.

En revanche ce problème de nappe qui ne supporte pas le SATA 3 me turlupine un peu. J'ai lu sur MacBidouille grace aux liens un peu plus haut qu'Apple avait trouver la solution en changeant de nappe.

Ma question est la suivante : Si j'achète mon MBP maintenant bénéficira t-il de la nouvelle nappe, autrement dit est ce que tout les MBP 2011 sortis depuis la découverte de la solution par Apple en profitent ??? 
Le problème ne persistant que sur les MBP déjà commercialisés avant cette découverte.

Et sinon peut on acheter une nappe SATA 3 haute qualitée tiers faite pour le MBP dans le commerce ?


----------



## kippei (30 Mai 2011)

D'une manière générale, mieux vaut opter pour les models best sellers des SSD. Ils garantissent de bons niveaux de performance à bon rapport qualité prix.

SSD économiques (d'avant dernière génération) :
OCZ Vertex 2
Crucial C300

Les 2 incontournables de la scène SSD.

SSD performants (nouvelle génération)
OCZ Vertex 3
Crucial M4.


Avec ces models, pas de mauvaises surprises, que du plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

iDuff a dit:


> En revanche ce problème de nappe qui ne supporte pas le SATA 3 me turlupine un peu. J'ai lu sur MacBidouille grace aux liens un peu plus haut qu'Apple avait trouver la solution en changeant de nappe.
> 
> Ma question est la suivante : Si j'achète mon MBP maintenant bénéficira t-il de la nouvelle nappe, autrement dit est ce que tout les MBP 2011 sortis depuis la découverte de la solution par Apple en profitent ???
> Le problème ne persistant que sur les MBP déjà commercialisés avant cette découverte.
> ...



Actuellement, il n'y a toujours pas d'amélioration de ce coté là. Certains possesseurs de 13"/17" n'ont pas de soucis avec un disque en SATA3 mais cela reste une très grande minorité. Il se murmure qu'Apple cherche à résoudre le problème de manière logicielle en modifiant le bruit de la nappe. Cela reste des suppositions et je ne sais pas quel crédit donner à cela. Pour ce qui est du deuxième lien, il faut bien noté qu'Apple à retourner à un seul journaliste une machine fonctionnant enfin normalement avec un disque en SATA3. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'actuellement, il ne semble pas y avoir d'amélioration constatée par d'autres acheteurs.

Maintenant, on a beau le dire et le redire, entre un SSD en SATA2 et un new en SATA3, l'utilisateur normal ne verra aucune différence dans son utilisation quotidienne. C'est que sur des Benchs que tu verras une vrai différence...


----------



## iDuff (30 Mai 2011)

Et concernant le changement de la nappe, on peut en trouver sur internet de meilleure qualité et adapté au MBP ?


----------



## gto55 (30 Mai 2011)

Peut-on changer facilement le HD par un SSD sur un MB PRO 15" 2011 ?
Si oui, que conseillez vous un M4 ou un Vertex 3 ?

Merci :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------




iDuff a dit:


> Et concernant le changement de la nappe, on peut en trouver sur internet de meilleure qualité et adapté au MBP ?



+1:rose:


----------



## iDuff (30 Mai 2011)

gto55 a dit:


> Peut-on changer facilement le HD par un SSD sur un MB PRO 15" 2011 ?
> Si oui, que conseillez vous un M4 ou un Vertex 3 ?


 
Facilement c'est relatif mais oui je suis sûre que n'importe qui peut le faire. Tu as des tuttoriels vidéos partout, (regarde un peu plus haut tu as des liens)

J'ai lu sur ce forum (je ne retrouve plus la source) que le vertex 3 avais des problèmes de mise à jours du firmware.

Moi globalement ce qui ressort de mes lectures c'est que c'est le m4 qu'il est préférable de prendre pour un MBP après des utilisateur du Vertex 3 te dirons qu'ils en sont très satisfait mais voilà c'est le m4 qui ressort le plus souvent. Niveaux perf ça ce vaut.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Dans un 15", tu peux changer sans soucis. Après tu as les pro-Crucial et les pro-OCZ qui te diront que leur église est meilleure que l'autre. Perso, je dirais que Crucial a l'avantage d'être moins pénible pour upgrader les frimware que OCZ.

Pour trouver une nappe dans le commerce, je n'ai aucune idée. J'avoue que c'est la raison qui m'a fait prendre un 15" plutôt qu'un 17" (à puissance totalement égale).


----------



## brunnno (30 Mai 2011)

gto55 a dit:


> Peut-on changer facilement le HD par un SSD sur un MB PRO 15" 2011 ?
> Si oui, que conseillez vous un M4 ou un Vertex 3 ?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## gto55 (30 Mai 2011)

iDuff a dit:


> Facilement c'est relatif mais oui je suis sûre que n'importe qui peut le faire. Tu as des tuttoriels vidéos partout, (regarde un peu plus haut tu as des liens)
> 
> J'ai lu sur ce forum (je ne retrouve plus la source) que le vertex 3 avais des problèmes de mise à jours du firmware.
> 
> Moi globalement ce qui ressort de mes lectures c'est que c'est le m4 qu'il est préférable de prendre pour un MBP après des utilisateur du Vertex 3 te dirons qu'ils en sont très satisfait mais voilà c'est le m4 qui ressort le plus souvent. Niveaux perf ça ce vaut.



Merci


----------



## iDuff (30 Mai 2011)

Ziteuf a dit:


> Pour trouver une nappe dans le commerce, je n'ai aucune idée. J'avoue que c'est la raison qui m'a fait prendre un 15" plutôt qu'un 17" (à puissance totalement égale).


 
Tu veux dire que ce problème de nappe ne supportant pas le SATA 3 n'existe pas sur le modèle 15" ???
Moi j'aimerais me prendre le MBP 13" + 8Go de RAM Crucial + SSD Crucial M4 en 256Go  mais là je suis en plein dilemme à cause de ce problème de nappe....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

iDuff a dit:


> Tu veux dire que ce problème de nappe ne supportant pas le SATA 3 n'existe pas sur le modèle 15" ???
> Moi j'aimerais me prendre le MBP 13" + 8Go de RAM Crucial + SSD Crucial M4 en 256Go  mais là je suis en plein dilemme à cause de ce problème de nappe....



Chaque modèle a une nappe différente et en effet, les 15" sont les seuls qui ne présentent pas de problème sur le SATA3 actuellement.


----------



## iDuff (30 Mai 2011)

Ziteuf a dit:


> Chaque modèle a une nappe différente et en effet, les 15" sont les seuls qui ne présentent pas de problème sur le SATA3 actuellement.


 
Corrige moi si je dis des conneries mais la nappe du 17" est exclusivement faite pour le DD, alors que celle du 13" et du 15" doivent aussi servir pour l'infrarouge et une autre chose en plus pour le 13" je sais plus. C'est sans doute pour ça qu'elles sont de meilleur qualité pour le 13" et le 15".
Quelqu'un peut il témoigner, le 13" a t-il ce problème de nappe ??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Comme indiqué dans les news de MacBidouille citées plus haut, le seul modèle qui ne présente aucun soucis de nappe actuellement est le 15". Donc oui le modèle 13" (et le 17") présente quand à lui, des soucis de nappe.


----------



## brunnno (30 Mai 2011)

Ziteuf a dit:


> Comme indiqué dans les news de MacBidouille citées plus haut, le seul modèle qui ne présente aucun soucis de nappe actuellement est le 15". Donc oui le modèle 13" (et le 17") présente quand à lui, des soucis de nappe.



nuance, c'est pas parce que seuls le 15" n'a pas de soucis, que *TOUS *les autres en ont...


----------



## dièse (30 Mai 2011)

Pour compliquer encore un peu plus la chose il semblerait qu'il y ait pas mal de personnes qui rapportent des problèmes entre les ssd Crucial et les macbook pro (même le 15'). Il suffit de visiter les forums Crucial et MacRumors pour voir les nombreux threads dédiés et dans ce cas il ne s'agit peut-être pas d'un problème de nappe.

Bref, personnellement après une semaine de réflexion j'ai décidé de commander un 15 pouces (arrivée prévue demain ) et un Vertex 3.


----------



## brunnno (30 Mai 2011)

tiens nous au courant,
je me sentirai moins seul si ça marche...


----------



## iDuff (30 Mai 2011)

Juste au passage comme ça je me pose une question : sur le MBA pour le stockage les puces sont directement soudées sur la carte mère il n'y a pas de nappe, c'est quoi le protocole SATA 3 Gb/sec, 6 Gb/sec ou autre chose je sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

dièse a dit:


> Pour compliquer encore un peu plus la chose il semblerait qu'il y ait pas mal de personnes qui rapportent des problèmes entre les ssd Crucial et les macbook pro (même le 15'). Il suffit de visiter les forums Crucial et MacRumors pour voir les nombreux threads dédiés et dans ce cas il ne s'agit peut-être pas d'un problème de nappe.
> 
> Bref, personnellement après une semaine de réflexion j'ai décidé de commander un 15 pouces (arrivée prévue demain ) et un Vertex 3.



Euh c'est plus avec les Vertex3 qu'il y a des soucis non ? 

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/04/29/un-bug-entre-certains-vertex-3-et-macbook-pro
De mémoire j'ai aussi lu qu'il y avait des soucis avec les mise à jours des frimware de chez OCZ.


----------



## dièse (31 Mai 2011)

La news de Macbidouille porte sur des modèles 2008 et 2009. Sur le modèle 2011 à priori pas de problème mais il faut effectivement avoir la possibilité de mettre à jour le firmaware du SDD sous windows.....


----------



## brunnno (31 Mai 2011)

dièse a dit:


> La news de Macbidouille porte sur des modèles 2008 et 2009. Sur le modèle 2011 à priori pas de problème mais il faut effectivement avoir la possibilité de mettre à jour le firmaware du SDD sous windows.....



J'ai moi même un modèle 2011, et je n'ai pas pu installer le SSD à l'emplacement du superdrive (disque visible mais inaccessible sous windows ou mac Os)
J'ai dû le mettre à la place du HD et mettre celui-ci dans l'optibay..

Peut-être que le problème vient de la nappe SATA du Superdrive...


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

Que ce soit un vertex 3 un M4 ou même un C300 il sont tous en sata III et donc tous susceptible de ne pas fonctionné dans les modèle 2011.

Pour ce qui est du 15" il est peut être moins touché que les autres mais reste assujetti a ce type de problème.

La différence entre les marques en terme de perf ( OCZ, Crucial et Intel ) reste très restreinte ( quelque millième de seconde )

Le seul problème est la difficulté d'installé les nouveaux firmware des ssd OCZ.

Je te conseillerai donc soit crucial soit intel.

Le défaut des nappe est bien connu par Apple, espèront qu'il réagisse. Ont peut toujours songé a une amélioration dans la dernière version de SL ( 10.6.8 ).

Pour ceux qui est des perf entre l'emplacement DD et Superdrive, ce sont le même puisque dans le modèle 2011 le superdrive est branché en sata III


----------



## icali (31 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,
Attention au Vertex 3. Le site macway.com indique une incompatibilité grave avec ces ssd (avec les MPB 13'' et 17'' 2011) : ils conseillent de placer ces disques dans un "Optical Bay".

Think Different -> Think OWC  (Pourquoi pas)


----------



## Garvleiz (31 Mai 2011)

Avec un ssd sata II ce sont deja de super performences (en comparaison d'un dd).
maintenant si vous souhaitez vraiment un sata 3 plus cher... cela marchera a coup sur en remplaçant le super drive par un optical bay... avec le ssd dedans haha évidement...

Si je dis des betisres on me corrigera...


----------



## brunnno (1 Juin 2011)

icali a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Attention au Vertex 3. Le site macway.com indique une incompatibilité grave avec ces ssd (avec les MPB 13'' et 17'' 2011) : ils conseillent de placer ces disques dans un "Optical Bay".
> 
> Think Different -> Think OWC  (Pourquoi pas)



J'ai acheté le mien dans cette boutique le vendeur m'a conseillé l'inverse...



Garvleiz a dit:


> Avec un ssd sata II ce sont deja de super performences (en comparaison d'un dd).
> maintenant si vous souhaitez vraiment un sata 3 plus cher... cela marchera a coup sur en remplaçant le super drive par un optical bay... avec le ssd dedans haha évidement...
> 
> Si je dis des betisres on me corrigera...



Dans mon cas c'est le contraire (voir mes autres post).
Impossible de l'utiliser avec l'optibay. 


Ces deux remarques pour montrer que tout n'est pas si simple...


----------



## Tangi (12 Juin 2011)

ldame a dit:


> J'ai un MBP 15" 2011 aussi (2.2 GHz et 8 Go RAM) avec un Crucial M4 de 500 Go et, malheureusement, j'ai des petits soucis de "freezes" de presque 30' de temps en temps (sur les vidéos mais pas seulement). Le TRIM est activé, via TRIMenabler (et le débit - vitesse de liaison - est bien SATA-III 6 Gb). J'ai suivi les conseils (zap PRAM et SMC) avec un mieux, semble-t-il, pendant les quelques heures après. Je n'ai pas pu trouver d'infos récentes sur SPOTLIGHT et l'indexation des partitions bootcamp en NTFS éventuelle source du problème (mais j'utilise vmware pas bootcamp ??), ni sur le switch entre cartes graphiques (l'externe -qui chauffe beaucoup- dans mon cas, ventilos très actifs, mais que j'utilise car moniteur externe en plus) qui, la aussi , pourrait être à l'origine des "freezes". Et rien sur les forums de Crucial (hors quelques utilisateurs avec problèmes comme moi...).
> 
> A suivre donc...


J'ai exactement le même problème.

J'ai juste installé le M4 256 Go. Je n'ai rien fait d'autres. Je n'ai pas activé le TRIM.

Bref très déçu d'avoir dépensé autant de fric pour que mon ordi freeze de temps à autres. Le reste du temps, c'est une fusée mais les "freezes" reviennent assez souvent quand même...

Personne ne sait d'où vient le problème exactement ? Je suis condamné à avoir des "freezes" tout le temps comme ça ?


----------



## supergrec (12 Juin 2011)

Si tu as le modèle 2011, c'est la nappe qui est en cause.

Solution système D : mettre de l'aluminium sur la nappe et ainsi en amélioré son isolation.

Solution définitive : Changer la nappe soit même pour un modèle 2010

Solution consommateur averti : Demandé un changement de la nappe a Apple ( sans garanti de résultat )

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/04/16/une-solution-pour-la-nappe-des-macbook-pro-2011

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...es-macbook-pro-2011-c-est-bien-lie-a-la-nappe

http://www.macworld.fr/2011/05/05/mac/apple-penche-probleme-nappe-sata-3/515049/


----------



## Tangi (12 Juin 2011)

C'est quoi la nappe exactement ?

Pourquoi cela fonctionne-t-il sans souci avec un disque dur classique ?

C'est drôlement contraignant cette affaire...


----------



## supergrec (12 Juin 2011)

Tangi a dit:


> C'est quoi la nappe exactement ?
> 
> Pourquoi cela fonctionne-t-il sans souci avec un disque dur classique ?
> 
> C'est drôlement contraignant cette affaire...



La nappe est la liaison entre le disque dur et la carte mère.

Avec un disque dur ou un ssd en SATA 2 les débits de transmissions sont moins élevé que le SATA 3.

Voila pourquoi cela ce produit seulement avec les disque en sata 3.

Et tu as toute à fait raison c'est très contraignent et inadmissible pour des ordi entre 1300 et 3000 euros.

Sur mon post précédent je tes énuméré les solutions qui s'offre a toi si tu veut conserver le disque en sata 3

Moi par exemple j'ai un ssd en sata 2 et je n'es aucun soucis.


----------



## gto55 (13 Juin 2011)

après avoir passé en revue ce thread je pense me tourner vers un C300 pour mon mb pro 13"
Trop de soucis avec les nappes SATA3


----------



## supergrec (13 Juin 2011)

gto55 a dit:


> après avoir passé en revue ce thread je pense me tourner vers un C300 pour mon mb pro 13"
> Trop de soucis avec les nappes SATA3



Le C300 de crucial est en SATA 3


----------



## gto55 (13 Juin 2011)

alors que prendre :hein:


----------



## supergrec (13 Juin 2011)

Certain Intel ou Corsair sont de très bonne facture et en SATA II

En ce qui concerne le SATA III certain n'on eu aucun soucis. C'est un peu la loterie.


----------



## NiCold (15 Juin 2011)

D'après ce que j'ai vu la nappe des macbook pro 2010 serait de bonne facture et fonctionnerait avec les diques en Sata III [une confirmation serait pas de refus ].
La question est, est ce que vous connaissez un endroit où on peut en acheter (j'en ai trouvé sur ifixit mais à 50$ + 30 de frais de port; ça fait quand même chi*r de mettre 80&#8364; pour rattrapper un vice caché).

Dans tout les cas je vais demain dans un apple store pour voir ce qu'il peuvent faire, par contre je sais pas si ils vont pas m'envoyer bouler vu que j'ai acheté mon mac en ligne..


----------



## powertouch (15 Juin 2011)

Macbook pro 17' I7 2.2ghz
Le crucial M4 ssd 256go sata ne fonctionne pas dedans.
J'ai même isolé la nappe avec le kit de chez OWC marche pas non plus...
Vertex 2 : OK


----------



## lospericos (22 Juin 2011)

Hello,
Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes en Sata III vous l'avez acheté quand votre MBP?
Moi j'ai un 13"du 3 mars 2011 et je voudrais y mettre un Crucial M4 256Go, les premiers modèles serait plus touchés que les suivant?

Merci pour vos retours.

Actuellement j'ai un Kingston 64Go en Sata II et pas de soucis si ce n'est qu'il est un peu étroit


----------



## Jerome017 (22 Juin 2011)

J'ai un M4 128Go moi et j'en suis plus qu'heureux 
En firmware 0002, je précise que j'avais des problèmes de freeze quand j'étais en 0001.
Depuis la mise à jour, plus rien


----------



## Hugo56 (22 Juin 2011)

Salut,

C'est un modèle 15 pouces que tu as ?


----------



## lospericos (23 Juin 2011)

Hugo56 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est un modèle 15 pouces que tu as ?



D'après sa signature ce serait plutôt un 17"


----------



## lospericos (23 Juin 2011)

lospericos a dit:


> D'après sa signature ce serait plutôt un 17"



Ou sas j'ai mal lu c'est I7 et pas 17"


----------



## tropezina (24 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai un macbook pro 15.4 de 2011 2.2Ghz  avec SSD M400 Crucial.
Comme beaucoup j'avais des problèmes de gels d'écran assez souvent, qui duraient environ 30 secondes.
J'ai entourré la nappe du DD avec du papier alu, mais pas d'amélioration, par contre je viens de télécharger le firmware 002 et depuis le bonheur complet.
Alors n'hésitez plus, mettez un SSD crucial sans aucune appréhension, et vous serz ravi de votre achat.
Bien cordialement


----------



## shadowchild (24 Juin 2011)

Je pense que je vais me faire un vertex2 pour mon mbpro 13 2011... Surtout qu'ils sont à un bon prix! Aucune envie de batailler avec des histoires de nappes. Ca le fait quand même celui là?


----------



## lospericos (25 Juin 2011)

owchild" data-source="post: 8907352"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
shadowchild a dit:


> Je pense que je vais me faire un vertex2 pour mon mbpro 13 2011... Surtout qu'ils sont à un bon prix! Aucune envie de batailler avec des histoires de nappes. Ca le fait quand même celui là?



C'est ce que j'ai finis par faire, Vertex2 120Go, que du bonheur


----------



## shadowchild (25 Juin 2011)

Parfait!!!!


----------



## tropezina (25 Juin 2011)

en ce qui concerne les SSD, je confirme que le crucial M400 avec le firmware 002 qui lui s'installe rapidement et facilement contrairement au vertex, sont sans aucun problème, oublier les faux problèmes de "nappes" et je vous assure que vous serez ravi d'avoir un SSD fonctionnel rapide et pour la suite sérieux en mise à jour.


----------



## supergrec (25 Juin 2011)

Crucial toujours devant OCZ en terme de mise en place du Firmware.

Mais OCZ progresse petit a petit et les nombreuses plaintes commence a faire échos.


----------



## NiCold (27 Juin 2011)

Je me posais une question existentielle, je n'achèterais mon futur ssd que d'ici la fin de l'été (dieu que j'ai hâte  ); je serais donc déjà passé sur Lion; dans ce cas là comment faire pour booter en mode utilitaire de disque afin de formater le ssd vu que ya plus de disque d'instal'?

quelqu'un a une idée   ?


----------



## Jerome017 (27 Juin 2011)

NiCold a dit:


> Je me posais une question existentielle, je n'achèterais mon futur ssd que d'ici la fin de l'été (dieu que j'ai hâte  ); je serais donc déjà passé sur Lion; dans ce cas là comment faire pour booter en mode utilitaire de disque afin de formater le ssd vu que ya plus de disque d'instal'?
> 
> quelqu'un a une idée   ?



C'est pas à ça quelle sert la partition "Recovery" ?


----------



## NiCold (28 Juin 2011)

Sauf que sur un disque neuf cette fameuse partition n'existe pas encore..


----------

